# Melsaphim's 40k log



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

Morning all, seeing as how i have been working on a log for all of my fantasy pieces im going to collect all my 40k bits and bobs into one log too and hopefully lessen the amount of unfinished projects i have floating around in several logs. 

With the new Dark Vengeance coming out tomorrow i have been hit with an urge to paint lots of 40k, with fantasy suffering a little in the background i must admit, and i even had my first game of 6th edition yesterday with my grey knights and won so im rather happy on that front. Astral aim and psycannons works wonders in a ruin filled city board ^.^

So this first post will be my work on my grey knight army, not much at the minute but quite a few conversions are thrown in throughout the force even though some of them are only as simple as a head swap i believe they work well. so without futher waffling on my part i present to you my grey knights, please be gentle lol

firstly my grand master/brother captain Stern.i got the model of ebay for a few quid but the left hand had been replaced with a chaos warrior mace :shok: so i had to use the demon holding hand from the gk termie box to replace it, i still think it work rather well myself.

















Now my ordo malleus inquisitor from the black templar's helbrecht model, i swapped the sword for a gk one along with the backpack and trimmed off the templar cross on the cloak to replace with a gk shield thingy.

















Another inquisitor, this time a female one, or valleria (think thats the name i aint got the book handy) if i feel in the mood to use her. made from the empire witch hunter with the head removed and replaced with a dark eldar head with gs hair. i dont think it came out too bad personally.









And finally my paladin squad, nothing major on here apart from the last picture which is of my second incinerator in the squad made from a normal strike squad incinerator and a termie, that was the most ambitious conversion in the army so far and i hope it works okay.
































not shown is the banner guy that im currently painting.

Well there is the start of my 40k log for now, hopefully it wont be too long before i can gather up enough funds for a copy of dark vengeance and then my gk will be getting da allies and a chaos force shall be born ^.^

Thankyou in advance for any C&C you guys can give, im hoping for this army to be fully painted and awesome by the start of the next 40k campaign at my flgs so fingers crossed

Mels


----------



## Vereor (Mar 21, 2011)

Some very crisp painting here. Not sure how I feel about the Helbrecht inquisitor, he still looks to much like Helbrecht and as such to much like a BT, but the Fantasy turned 40k inquisitor looks great. Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

Vereor said:


> Some very crisp painting here. Not sure how I feel about the Helbrecht inquisitor, he still looks to much like Helbrecht and as such to much like a BT, but the Fantasy turned 40k inquisitor looks great. Looking forward to seeing more!


Thankyou, i must admit i do kind of agree with the helbrecht comment and have since relegated him to the pile of ideas that never worked, one day he will make something of himself i am sure.

Now onto more important and pressing matters, i gots my dark vengeance kit and have already build up the models, im amazed with how much better this set is to AoBR, i mean like a thousand times better easily. the models are nicely detailed and look awesome.

First onto my painting desk was commissar cultist. this guy, i can't helping thinking, is what gaunt would look like if he succumbed to chaos during the sabbot crusades, and so i painted him with a power sword to mimic gaunt's sondar sword from vervunhive ^^ just me being me, the cultist has a blue mask as he is in service to my 'being built' alpha legion chaos force.


















sry for the image quality, the lighting sucks here
C&C welcoem as always
cheers Liam


----------

